# please advice about my visa in Germany



## chuchu (Aug 19, 2013)

Hallo everyone!

I am now working as a social worker in Germany and I have a valid visa until 2014, due to this job. I live in Hamburg now, but I have a plan to move to Frankfurt since my boyfriend has a new job in Frankfurt. If I move to frankfurt, it means I have to quit the job which I have right now, but does it mean that my visa will no longer valid after I quit the job? or do i still have the validity until 2014, as it written there? 

Please advice, really need your help!


----------



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

chuchu said:


> Hallo everyone!
> 
> I am now working as a social worker in Germany and I have a valid visa until 2014, due to this job. I live in Hamburg now, but I have a plan to move to Frankfurt since my boyfriend has a new job in Frankfurt. If I move to frankfurt, it means I have to quit the job which I have right now, but does it mean that my visa will no longer valid after I quit the job? or do i still have the validity until 2014, as it written there?
> 
> Please advice, really need your help!



Hi Chuchu,

What type of visa do you own?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

If your visa generally allows work, you are fine to change job.
If your visa is tied to one employer, you cannot.
Ask the Ausländeramt where you got the work permit!


----------

